
Apple scraps iPhone Walkie Talkie feature for texting without service - walterbell
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-iphone-walkie-talkie-feature-texting-without-cell-coverage-report-2019-8
======
zelon88
AIM? Apple Instant Messaging? Too soon?

Curious what Intel will do with this technology if Apple is no longer willing
to license it. My father was a HAM operator and I would have loved discussing
this with him if he were alive.

